# 10/29 Raw Discussion Thread: Ambrose Shows His True Colours



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm looking forward to a Seth Rollins promo :monkey


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Looking forward for ANYTHING Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DEAN & SETH :mark: My main reasons to watch <3

I can't wait to see what happens with them.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

I'll be skipping everything apart from Dean/Seth and Elias. Not interested in anything else whatsoever. 
Fuck Crown Jewel. And stop trying to make Nia Jax happen. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Interested in seeing the next step with Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

This is the most excited for Raw I've been in years. Rollins/Ambrose, Braun and Elias being showcased. Four of my favorite guys on Raw plus McIntyre who is number five.

Hopefully they have a great next step, don't blow this!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not watching live but will be keeping an eye for the Rollins/Ambrose follow up.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

IT'S MONDAY NIGHT :ambrose FROM NOW ON :ambrose5


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias face turn confirmed in the preview. I'll be watching this. Last week was really good and I think they'll just build onto it. Don't give a shit about anything at Crown Jewel though except hopefully Braun winning.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm actually looking forward to Raw again. For many months, Raw felt like an obstacle on Monday that was in the way of SmackDown on Tuesday. But with the beginning of Rollins vs Ambrose, McIntyre being booked like a big deal and Elias's face turn, I think Raw has some exciting potential ahead.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MONDAY NIGHT AMBROLLINS :mark: :mark:










Ambrose & Rollins are the meat of this show. Could not care less about anything else if I'm being bluntly honest, or any build for Crown Jewel which I will not be watching. These two guys brought my attention back, and as long as their storyline remains well thought-out & booked, I will continue to watch RAW partially every week. I want to see good continuation from last week's segment.

I'm intrigued where they go with it. I expect Seth to demand an answer from Dean, but I don't think he'll get it just yet


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Won't be really really predictable for them making Rollins and Ambrose the centerpiece of Raw... The push was always for Roman for the sake of nepotism, not them.
They should make something really unexpected this Monday, like adding a third competitor to the Universal championship.
I support Rollins like always, but the feud with Ambrose looks so predictable and even boring from the start... I really hope he gets an interesting feud to 'mania, the feud with Ambrose shouldn't last beyond December.

At least the tag team titles should be given to someone else than Shield 2.0 those AOP mastodons...
We really deserve to take a break off the Shield, right now.

Maybe I'm being too optimistic like most of my life, but I really expect something unexpected this Monday.
Not for Crown Jewel... But for the scene after Romanito's retirement.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Only reason to even care tonight is for Ambrose/Rollins. Hopefully they get the opening segment because I won't be watching past that.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Only reason to even care tonight is for Ambrose/Rollins. Hopefully they get the opening segment because I won't be watching past that.


They'll probably open with the women because of Evolution


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm hoping that they do something crazy with Rollins and Ambrose that writes them out of having to be a part of Crown Jewel. Keep as much of the younger talent away from it as possible, and let the crusty AE, and older, talent die on that sword.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ambrose/Rollins and hopefully they wont have Ambrose act like a clown.

Interested in Elias a little more than I have been recently too after last week.

Everything else looks skippable.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I was impressed with what they did with Rollins and Ambrose last week. Saw A LOT of people upset online about it, doing it on the same show that Roman announced he had leukemia, but I think that's why it worked so well. We went from the feel-good ending to the emotional punch in the gut from Ambrose, it was perfect. The follow-up is key, looking for a big promo from Rollins and some good physicality.

Gonna be cool seeing Braun re-established as a face, and how Elias' act works as a face as well. In the case of Braun, I don't think many people wanted to boo him in the first place, so all is right with the world again.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not going to lie. Dean, Seth, Drew, and Braun make me feel like watching this live. They all fucking killed it last week.

And then I look at the preview and I see DX/BOD and Nia vs. Ronda....which yeah, I have zero interest in.

So...I wonder what should I do. :hmmm


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Charlotte eh? I'd love to go but there's a Behemoth concert tonight on the opposite side of the city.

Sorry WWE.

No that's not sarcasm. I would've went.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Suffice to say I would rather Braun go over Brock and therefore we can build some guys like Drew, Lashley, or maybe even Balor around Braun interchangeably. No Dolph, please. Bring Seth slowly but surely into the title picture before the year's out.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

https://twitter.com/danetmedia/status/1056974392868134912
WE'LL FIND OUT WHY wens3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at "an unbreakable bond". So unbreakable that it was shattered once before. :heston


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why the fuck are they doing Nia/Ronda again. That was a failed fued and Nia talks like the most boring human being ever on the microphone and makes any segment she's involved in feel irrelevant.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Why the fuck are they doing Nia/Ronda again. That was a failed fued and Nia talks like the most boring human being ever on the microphone and makes any segment she's involved in feel irrelevant.


Ronda needs a filler opponent and she has unfinished business with Nia.

The match leaves room for hope but you're right this is going to be painful on the mic.

They should have called up Shayna and put her against Ronda but that is apparently too much.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

TONIGHT'S THE NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: wens3 :banderas
I am so fucking excited!!!!! 
Rollins promo, Ambrose promo, whatever, it will be absolutely fantastic!!!!!! 
I hope Ambrose is 100% heel now!!
6 years guys, we made it!!! WE MADE IT!!! roud


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to this. Hopefully they book it right.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> Looking forward to this. Hopefully they book it right.


They better. I genuinely feel that turn brought a lot of eyes back on to RAW. There was a lot of hits on Youtube last week. Lot of talk about Roman's unfortunate situation (which got insane views) & what a shocker this turn was on the same night. It has been the first time in a while that RAW has gone off the air with many thinking: "I can't wait to see what happens next". It'd be a shame to see all that go to waste.

Don't. fuck. it. up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I see alot of optimism here for a WWE show, lets see how that turns out :thumbsup


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I see alot of optimism here for a WWE show, lets see how that turns out :thumbsup


Please for once don't be so sarcastic. enaldo 
This night will go down in history...I promise. :brock


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> I see alot of optimism here for a WWE show, lets see how that turns out :thumbsup


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> They better. I genuinely feel that turn brought a lot of eyes back on to RAW. There was a lot of hits on Youtube last week. Lot of talk about Roman's unfortunate situation (which got insane views) & what a shocker this turn was on the same night. It has been the first time in a while that RAW has gone off the air with many thinking: "I can't wait to see what happens next". It'd be a shame to see all that go to waste.
> 
> Don't. fuck. it. up.


This is probably the last big thing they are going to do (outside of crowning a new World Champion at Crown Jewel) for awhile since it's the Fall. They better not fuck up that one opportunity. It's so easy to not fuck it up, but it is WWE, so, we shall see.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> https://twitter.com/danetmedia/status/1056974392868134912
> WE'LL FIND OUT WHY wens3


"_Broken... by a lunatic._" :tripsscust 
Are they for real? Really? Ambrose please show them that the kiddy games are over.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Slackly said:


> Ambrose/Rollins and hopefully they wont have Ambrose act like a clown.


No chance of that happening. They've been furthering the angle on the live events over the weekend and Dean is being savage there as well.




I hope we get more than one segment for Dean & Seth. What are we reckoning for the tag titles, Corbin makes Seth defend them on his own or what?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

The only superstar that can main event any PPV at any given moment, and has mainstream crossover appeal.... Brock Lesnar is back!!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

"has mainstream crossover appeal"
Hasn't helped ratings in years.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/1057017238841184257
:trips7


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

^Brock on Raw tonight confirmed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057017238841184257


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

THE BEAST HAS RETURNED TO SAVE US AGAIN. Y'ALL SHOULD BE VERY GRATEFUL OF LESNAR BEING SO COMPASSIONATE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

Brock is no longer a ratings draw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoopdefuckingdo. A guy is showing up for work, WHAT A BIG DEAL.

Don't give a fuck about Brock lol.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

who gives a shit about lesnar right now?!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Mostly looking forward tonight for these two studs...I mean awesome talented stars. :rollins :ambrose.

The rest I don't give a flying flip about. *_


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> ^Brock on Raw tonight confirmed:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057017238841184257




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057017238841184257
I LEARNED HOW TO DO IT. YES


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The HISTORY Ambrose & Rollins have with each other. :banderas

How can you not be fucking HYPED :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

Always exciting to see Brock on RAW, awesum.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> How can you not be fucking HYPED :mark: :mark:


We've had this convo before, you know how :lol It's those people who hate all Shield member related stuff regardless of what it is.


And now that gif of Dean hugging Seth at Super Showdown is making me sad cos I just realised that was Roman's last PPV for now and the last PPV Dean & Seth were friends  At least I was there and got to see that in person, all I wanted was to see The Shield once in person, I didn't realise that only a few weeks later, it would be over for them entirely. Man, that put it into perspective.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

Remember when WWE ruined Brock just to attempt to get Roman over?

That didn't quite go as planned, eh WWE...?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I can’t remember the last time I was excited for Raw, but I am tonight! Only care about Dean and Seth though, MNF the rest of the time!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

What actually will happen to Lesnar:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

First time I’ve gotten my hopes up in a long time..don’t fuck it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

DEAN DID NOTHING WRONG.

DEAN IS INNOCENT!


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I think we're getting AOP beating Rollin's on his own, then the WWE rematch central till they get the titles. I don't think Dean will do much, they'll drag this out. Steph will open the show to pat herself on the back, Lesnar and Heyman closing the second hour. My excitement was more to see who fills the segments Roman is all over, but then it dawned on me that Steph, HHH, Susan G Koman and Evolution plugs will. Basically I'm prepared for a snoozefest.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

I have to agree. WWE and Vince knows there is no one else on this roster that the average male 18-34 demographic knows better than Brock Lesnar. He should lead the roster until Drew McIntyre or whomever I ready to take over as #1.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

"The Face of Monday Night Raw"


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

I want to see Brock destroy the entire roster tonight!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Dean getting ready to be the second most booed man in all of WWE.


That Shane Baszler fella being number one obviously.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> We've had this convo before, you know how :lol It's those people who hate all Shield member related stuff regardless of what it is.
> 
> 
> And now that gif of Dean hugging Seth at Super Showdown is making me sad cos I just realised that was Roman's last PPV for now and the last PPV Dean & Seth were friends  At least I was there and got to see that in person, all I wanted was to see The Shield once in person, I didn't realise that only a few weeks later, it would be over for them entirely. Man, that put it into perspective.


And I still don't understand :side: It's like having a choice between a pile of gold and a pile of shit, and well, choosing the shit. :beckylol

Yeah, that GIF got me in the feels too. The brotherhood is over. :mj2 Honestly crazy how much these guys have put each other through the years, and now we do it all again. :mark:



A-C-P said:


> I see alot of optimism here for a WWE show, lets see how that turns out :thumbsup


God damn it ACP!










LET US BE OPTIMISTIC DAMMIT!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

Great to see him back.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*

Welcome back Beast [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> "The Face of Monday Night Raw"


Nobody outside of wwe universe knows who Colby is.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*



Isuzu said:


> Nobody outside of wwe universe knows who Colby is.


Nobody really cares about Brock anymore either. :draper2 His status as 'Mainstream' is overstated. Maybe back in 2012.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nobody will ever stop me being optimistic about my boys :lol Even when Dean was at his lowest point, I kept the optimism going cos I knew better things were in his future. And look what happened, he won MITB, then he won the title, then he won the Shield triple threat match 

They announced Wrestlemania travel packages today, and I'm going again. After not seeing Dean at Mania 34, I'm super excited for him at 35 :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nobody will ever stop me being optimistic about my boys :lol Even when Dean was at his lowest point, I kept the optimism going cos I knew better things were in his future. And look what happened, he won MITB, then he won the title, then he won the Shield triple threat match
> 
> They announced Wrestlemania travel packages today, and I'm going again. After not seeing Dean at Mania 34, I'm super excited for him at 35 :mark:


Can you buy me tickets?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm actually excited for Raw tonight! :mark: AMBROLLINS FEUD!!!!!

Please don't shit the bed. Please don't shit the bed. Please don't shit the bed.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Apparently at the live event on Sunday, during his promo calling Dean out, Seth said that he wants an explanation from Dean, and said that when he turned on The Shield, he at least gave everyone an explanation as to why he did it, and that's why he wants Dean to explain himself. I thought that was quite interesting.

I'm also glad to see WWE is allowing the use of continuity in this storyline, cos if any angle needs it, its this one cos of Seth & Dean's long history with each other.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Rollins just has this uncanny way of getting sympathy on him that makes the show worth watching every time he comes on.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

First Raw in a long time I have very high hopes for. Not just Seth and Dean but Elias, Braun, Brock..Nia..oh well maybe not that haha. I hope its a great show


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Rollins/Ambrose has got me really intrigued as to what they can do with this show, mainly for Seth's reaction.

That and Braun vs. Drew stuff has me interested.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really only interested in Dean/Seth and somewhat what Bork does.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh. I so badly want to see what happens with Dean/Seth and Drew/Braun, but it's three hours and nothing else interests me.

What to do? Watch live? Or watch on Youtube tomorrow? :hmmm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

hoping we get a BORK-drew staredown tonight :mark:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Most excited I've been for Raw in a long long time :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why they showing this again wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Fight Roman Fight!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This should be the last time we see this until he returns.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off the show by hitting me right in the feels


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Why they showing this again wtf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're surprised WWE would milk a disease or cancer for profit and ratings until the money stops trickling in?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They won’t let Corbin troll about cancer right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

When Roman comes back. He will never be booed again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Corbin...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:brock2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Only time Baron will ever hold that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock is gonna obliterate this geek.

:mj4


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lesnar sucks


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bork :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAWH GAWD BORK LASER!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lesnar bout to beat some ass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pop for Brock.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes Lesnar... Time to kill the cockroaches!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The idea of Brock getting another title reign is tiresome.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We better not get another Lesnar Reign.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lelbrock


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good get this Brock crap out of the way early


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I thought Brock was goin back to the UFC why the hell is he still here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let Seth and Dean drive up interest for this week then give credit to :brock4


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Brandough said:


> I thought Brock was goin back to the UFC why the hell is he still here




Paycheck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Not a prediction that's a spoiler!!!!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Lesnar wins the title, Rollins takes it at Mania. There's no other way, Braun is beyond dead.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brandough said:


> I thought Brock was goin back to the UFC why the hell is he still here


I don't think they've even scheduled his return match yet. Maybe they are waiting to see what happens with the Cormier fight this weekend.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Regurgitated Heyman word salad promo... Can he for the love of fucking god change his style...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really wish the fans would chant same ol shit at Heyman when he does these promos cuz it's legit the same one every time.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I really couldn’t care less about the UC match. I’m here for Monday Night Rollins. :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heyman's schtick is more tired than Taker in a 60 minute iron man match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so how long until BORK F5s corbin here for touching HIS belt



BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Heyman's schtick is more tired than Taker in a 60 minute iron man match.


nobody gives a shit if BORK takes the belt and puts it on his mantel or whatever

that's what happens when you devalue it for two and a half years


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun rememberin Brock stiffin him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, if anyone was wondering if the Universal Title scene or the Seth/Dean stuff was going to be at the forefront of the show; you have your answer.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope WWE is realizing what a huge mistake they made in not pushing Lashley. Would be way better having him vs Lesnar or vs Braun


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why didn't Rollins open the show instead of this dogshit?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Epic promo by Braun.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Braun is winning on Friday :sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lesnar laughing Corbin getting his ass beat.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha wtf is this Brock just laughing and destroying Braun Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not having Seth and Dean open the show with something remotely more interesting was a mistake.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone else tired of the same old crap with Lesnar when he shows up? I'll never know Why Vince thinks people care about Brock. He adds nothing to the product.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

I havent watched Raw in a few months. Why in the world is renee on commentary?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I never thought Brock would be lackluster... dayum. 

I rather see Cena or Orton...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wouldnt it make more sense for :braun to toss corbin into bork then try to beat bork up

oh wait it isn't bork's contract to take a bump tonight


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't see either of those 2 winning on Friday, I think it'll be a clusterfuck finish and vacant will prevail.

Oh, thank god Braun is a face again, that heel run was a travesty.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Strowman is winning on friday, Brock is only there for the payday.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Interested to see how Renee treats this scenario.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

also im sick of that terrible suplex city shirt, looks dumb as fuck


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Trish and Lita back full time.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Graves criticising Lesnar and Renee snapping at him. Get a potential face / heel vibe switch going on then! :hmmm


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> Why didn't Rollins open the show instead of this dogshit?




To keep us tuned in. Vince has to milk it since it was actually well done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Did Renee just say a historic 10 Women tag team match? fuck off what is so historic about that? ...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wana see the continuation of the Seth/Dean fued? How bout wait till the end of the show... lol.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol Corbin :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Did Renee just say a historic 10 Women tag team match? fuck off what is so historic about that? ...


Nothing

It's HERSTORIC

duh


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Interested to see how Renee treats this scenario.


"OOOHHHH"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Please get my boy Corbin out of this gm role.... ugh

When he cut his hair, he lost all his swag... fugg..


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Its impressive how balor gets strong reactions despite how weak his booking is


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Finn vs Lashley for the 100th time


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad we got Brock's boring ass out of the way first tbh :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ChonWein said:


> Finn vs Lashley for the 100th time


2nd*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

au4life23 said:


> I havent watched Raw in a few months. Why in the world is renee on commentary?




I still don’t know and I’ve watched most recent weeks. I’d rather hear Cole and he is the AntiChrist. Thank goodness for the mute button.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> 2nd*


Oh u don't count house shows and mixed tags I guess


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lio "ratings" Crush


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look, it's the most irritating man on Raw :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They could use that Salute song to torture POWS. :trolldog


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lio Rush is nice on the stick.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley gets his win back and the rubber match is Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Despite myself I love Lio Rush. He’s great on the mic. That’s natural, not taught.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This rush guy is x-pac annoying.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley should run through Finn. They really need to start building him up as a monster.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody wants to get that Elias heat with insulting the city.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Am I the only one that finds Lio Rush annoying as hell?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These chants are the worst thing ever. Holy fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tbf, Lio's promo was better than Heyman's. :fact


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Am I the only one that finds Lio Rush annoying as hell?




No he’s awful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lio Rush is nice on the stick.


The drugs you're on.. I want some


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Why did Lashley come back again?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Am I the only one that finds Lio Rush annoying as hell?


He is unbearable.

I never learn. I expected RAW to start full steam ahead with Dean and Seth. I guess there's time and they could have a hot main event and angle to end the show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Did Renee just say a historic 10 Women tag team match? fuck off what is so historic about that? ...


It's the first 10 woman tag since Evolution, it's "historic" :grin2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Therapy said:


> The drugs you're on.. I want some


Lashley!

Lashley!

Lashley!

:laugh:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dean should be the one getting the world championship soon.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

When lio Rush says "Lashley", it makes me want to cheer for Lashley. It's weird but it works. It's almost like how the new day started. Remember "new day rocks" people hated it at first then it got over pretty good


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder how they're going to write Bryan out tomorrow for CJ.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Nothing matters on this dead show other than the UC title, the Authority bullshit and Ronda, all the other men are having random matches with no hope of getting elevated, and the women are having historic 145 tag matches. Wins and loses don't matter, it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

ChonWein said:


> When lio Rush says "Lashley", it makes me want to cheer for Lashley. It's weird but it works. It's almost like how the new day started. Remember "new day rocks" people hated it at first then it got over pretty good


TBF. New Day Rocks has a beat to it that anyone can clap 2. Lashley is just a scream


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why would anybody want to smell like money anyway :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think Drew will take Cena out tonight and take his spot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I’m sure they tell Rush to be annoying as possible. :lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Just tuned in, is cena officially out of saudia arabia yet?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Lashley's wearing the same old tights he wore back in 2007









Get some new gear ffs.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lio's awesome as an annoying heel.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So they're getting all the boring stuff out of the way first?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why would anybody want to smell like money anyway :lol


Money smells like wood, poop and sometimes chewing gum...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Just tuned in, is cena officially out of saudia arabia yet?


 Not yet, since Drew wasn't involved in that opening makes me think he'll take his spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a shame what's become of Balor. But for one reason in particular, I don't feel bad.

:troll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> It's a shame what's become of Balor. But for one reason in particular, I don't feel bad.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/G9Ra3.png" border="0" alt="" title="Troll" class="inlineimg" />


 At least he's still over, the likes of AJ, Bryan and Nakamura are losing heat on SD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Will they please turn Finn heel already? He's dead in the water as a face. Turn him heel, put him on SDL and try and repair the damage thats been done to him on Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lio Rush vs Finn Balor is the match I want to see. Not Finn/Lashley.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> At least he's still over, the likes of AJ, Bryan and Nakamura are losing heat on SD.


Yeah, that is a shame. And I mean it with saying it for those 3 guys. Although, I wonder how much of Finn's reactions when he makes his entrance are for his cool entrance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surely WWE has to see that this Lashley/Lio thing isn't working.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lio Rush is the worst thing ever...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finn was stupid to sign with the WWE, he's so nothing on the main roster. He's the new Ziggler, the guy who jobs to make their top stars and uppercarders look good.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is my first time seeing this Lio guy and man, I wish I never saw him.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ace said:


> Finn was stupid to sign with the WWE, he's so nothing on the main roster. He's the new Ziggler, the guy who jobs to make their top stars and uppercarders look good.


Just to think if he never got hurt after winning the belt.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Lio is entertaining. Lashley is the bland one


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's hoping AJ turns on Bryan and writes him out of CJ.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Lilo Rush is such an annoying little cunt he's perfect as a manager but he just doesn't go with Lashley I'd have put him with AOP instead of Maverick


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How long until that Lashley chant catches on?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow this thread is dead, keep refreshing only to see the same posts.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Finn getting hurt at Summerslam against Rollins was what killed his career, he was treated like a huge deal back then, he was given the privilege of being crowned the very first Universal Champion, he defeated Reigns on his first night on Raw. But after he came back from his injury he was never treated the same, you could tell Vince completely gave up on him and no longer saw him as a main eventer.

I just wonder where his career would be right now if he hadn't got injured at Summerslam.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> Wow this thread is dead, keep refreshing only to see the same posts.


Look at the state RAW has been in for the past however many months, are you really surprised?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley taking Cena's place. Makes sense.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well it's official.. No Cena..


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Deepvoice80 said:


> Lilo Rush is such an annoying little cunt he's perfect as a manager but he just doesn't go with Lashley I'd have put him with AOP instead of Maverick


My only real complaint about Lio is his ordering around Lashley doesn't really work with establishing Lashley as a bad ass. Imagine Heyman talking to Lesnar the way Lio does to Lashley.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So that's how they explain Cena pulling out of CJ :lol


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Guess this confirms Cena being out of Crown Jewel. Probably confirms Bryan as well.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cena....out!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Because of John Cena's morals and business sense, you are going to replace John Cena!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena out.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn, taking those digs at John


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Just like that.. Cena confirmed and taken out of Crown Jewel.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

FFS Ronda vs Becky


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So that's how they explain Cena pulling out of CJ :lol


Cena pulled out of Lana?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmfao Cena written out like that.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Now it's official.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

That was the easiest way of taking Cena out I guess. Just do it in a passing segment.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ronda vs Becky :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Already confirming Ronda vs Becky. :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> Guess this confirms Cena being out of Crown Jewel. Probably confirms Bryan as well.


 I hope so, I don't want AJ-Bryan to be on a glorified house show where there's little chance of a title change.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eh, that's fine. Could care less about Cena these days, anyway.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that Ronda and Becky backstage interview was horrendous, Ronda essentially just kept repeating back what Becky just said.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Man will wipe the mat with her in the promos. :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't wait to see the meltdown when Ronda beats Becky


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ronda gonna squash Becky brehs


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

OMFG YES


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That Ronda/Becky interaction :lol


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

How was Cena's absence explained? I'm not watching.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trish and Lita :mark:


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This is my first live RAW in months, and boy do I fucking regret it.

LOL, Becky is getting squashed at SS.


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Can't wait to see the meltdown when Ronda beats Becky


Exactly


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are they going to do champ v champ????

Fuck yes, I'm down for AJ-Brock II fuck yes.

C'mon Bork, fuck that toodler faced giant's ass up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When are they gonna announce women’s tag titles already?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TBH, Cena never really qualified or did anything to be in it anyway so it's no major loss :lol


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Wow Natty has gained some weight since I last saw her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You gotta feel bad for Alexa at this point missed out having a match with Lita and Trish last night and then again tonight.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Putting all the women into one match to get them out of the way.

Classic post-Ruthless Aggression booking XD


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They will hurt Ronda's momentum big time when she beats Becky. Becky is untouchable right now.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Be some kind of screwy finish to Becky/Ronda I would guess. Because Ronda's not losing and I dont think they'd have Becky lose clean. Interference maybe or Becky just leaves or gets dqed


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

This match is really lose lose, kinda early to have Ronda lose in any type of way and Becky's momentum will take a major hit if she loses this too


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Becky vs Rhonda will have a wonky dq finish one way or the other.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057071347484962816


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dragonballfan said:


> This match is really lose lose, kinda early to have Ronda lose in any type of way and Becky's momentum will take a major hit if she loses this too


There is 100% going to be some fuckery in this match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol do they not realize they are doing exactly what they used to do to the divas here? Just jamming every woman on the roster into one match that'll likely last 5 minutes, are we back in the divas era?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Alicia Fox gives me second hand embarrassment. Instant channel changer.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Becky is gonna tap to Rousey. Accept it now so you dont get too pissed when it happens.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Riot Squad just needs to buy the leftover Job Squad shirts from WWE's warehouse at this point...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trish and Lita look so out of place


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Putting all of the women in one segment the night after Evolution.

:lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think they lost Mickies and Alicia’s music.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Trish and Lita look so out of place




Can’t believe they’re “back”. They really look so out of place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Trish pulling out more athletics in 30 seconds than more than half the roster


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lita and Trish can stop stealing the Hardy's move now. They make it look like shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trish and Lita move around in slow motion with every move they do, can they please leave now?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can someone please put Lita and Trishs ass on a Lost and Found notice on the back of a Milk Carton.. Holy crap.. Where did their asses go?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lita is forever bae.....but take a seat ma fpalm


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Are they really arguing over Banks being humble?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Trish getting down like that reminding me of that bark like a dog segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> Putting all of the women in one segment the night after Evolution.
> 
> :lmao


Exactly lol its like they're oblivious to the fact this is how they used to book the divas back when the women was all jammed into one match every week like some side attraction of the night.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky's sadly losing at Surviveor Series


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Lita and Trish can stop stealing the Hardy's move now. They make it look like shit.


Thats what they used to do back in the day.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Lita and Trish can stop stealing the Hardy's move now. They make it look like shit.


Also she cheated on Matt by fucking Edge, kind of in poor taste to be taking the mans tag moves he did with his brother.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly lol its like they're oblivious to the fact this is how they used to book the divas back when the women was all jammed into one match every week like some side attraction of the night.


It really is hilarious that they'd do this tonight when you think about it. Geez.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Becky's sadly losing at Surviveor Series


Maybe some fuckery involved, they could do another one


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People really thinking that Ronda won't beat Becky clean? As over as Becky is, they still are not as high on her to protect her against Ronda.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> Putting all of the women in one segment the night after Evolution.
> 
> :lmao


Maybe the ratings were low, so they decide to put them on tonight so we all see the women?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Graves talking shit on Sasha is lol funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe the ratings were low, so they decide to put them on tonight so we all see the women?


Ratings for what?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm now expecting a Kelly Kelly return, [email protected] Headliner; posting a news article about the return of KellyKellyFan to WF.. :lol Just playin Headliner...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> People really thinking that Ronda won't beat Becky clean? As over as Becky is, they still are not as high on her to protect her against Ronda.


Yeah i can already see Becky holding her arm looking angry and storming off with her title after the match.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ok Corey vs Sasha being a thing will be awesome if they legit carry it out.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> Ratings for what?


The women's Evolution PPV.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And this right here folks is how they fill out 3 hours....See if it went back to 2 hours we wouldn't have to sit through shit like this so often.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> The women's Evolution PPV.


Oh. It was on the Network, though. So, what ratings?


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

Great. All of the work building Becky is for nothing when she losses clean to Ronda and is put in her place as #2.

Ronda beats Becky clean. Charlotte wins the Rumble, goes to RAW and beats Ronda. Full circle. Back to being second fiddle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How long is this going to go?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck off Lita ya cheating whore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Shades of the Attitude Era"

Shut the fuck up Cole... Just shut the fuck up


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showstopper said:


> Oh. It was on the Network, though. So, what ratings?


True. So maybe not a lot of people ordered it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What a weird ending, Alicia kicking out then just tapping anyway :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I keep thinking Foxy is Mandy Rose.

I'm like why are the jobbing out Ms. Rose like that. 

LMFAO


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Glad Natalya got the win. Was worried the glory whore Trish would get the pin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Weird match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Showcase?? That match sucked!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It is funny Lita continues to use Matt's moves after she cheated on him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:clap at the Hart Attack. Cool to see Nattie follow that up by winning the match for her team, too.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bayley is such a nerd lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Glad Natalya got the win. Was worried the glory whore Trish would get the pin.


You don't like Trish at all, do you? [emoji23]


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Stop trying to make Nia happen.. Because it's not, or ever will happen...


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> It is funny Lita continues to use Matt's moves after she cheated on him.


Let it go, everyone involved has moved on, except keyboard clutz over here


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ember Moon this is the first time I’ve heard you talk—you should never do it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not trying to be mean, but goodness, Nia looks enormous.

:trips8


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Shenom? LMAO


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Ember's promos are the worst, stop giving her mic time.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This has been a fun RAW, but that women's match was atrocious


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I finally figured out Ember Moon's gimmick. Fire !!!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why not cash it in now Nia? WTF Why do you care what she does in survivor series?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Can we just get to the only thing people actually tuned in for, Seth and Dean!


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nia Jax sounds like a transgendered pre op bloke


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Aleister Black
Ember Moon 
Demon Balor
Lars Sullivan

Would be a cool faction.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why Dean why...

....find out at 10:59PM


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

There's fat, there's obese and then there's Nia Jax. I'm not being mean, she should be PROUD because she's fucking different.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ministry of Black


EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Aleister Black
> Ember Moon
> Demon Balor
> Lars Sullivan
> ...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE continues to hide the fact (as best they can) HBK is bald in promos.. It's hilarious..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Crown Jewel is going to be a disaster, I almost want to tune in just to watch the train wreck


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

The Highlight of my week is being able to Walk with Elias every Monday Night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf is this twizzler shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why does Cole feel the need to scream everything he says?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This whole feud is the most pathetic disgrace of the century. In the last 18 years we've seen some horrific shit but this just takes the cake. FUCK the Undertaker.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The B Team living in twizzler land.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alexa looks like she's standing around and waiting for the Brazzers shoot to begin in that commercial.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're gonna make us all wait till the end of the show for Dean & Seth, aren't they...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mango13 said:


> Why does Cole feel the need to scream everything he says?


He's probably deaf from Vince screaming in his ear all these years.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They're gonna make us all wait till the end of the show for Dean & Seth, aren't they...


Of course


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh. Getting tired of Elias.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If I ever hear this Evolution theme song again it will be to soon.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Elias has been tiresome since the week after he debuted.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bet Foxy stans on Twitter are in meltdown......


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Nia is awful, Ember was the better option


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Bayley raising the refs arm after the match.

I do like Lita but going out of her way to use the Hardys moves is kind of weird considering past history with Matt/Edge and WWE not really even acknowledging that.

Please don't have Ember Moon lose to Nia Jax clean....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky's Four Horsewomen vs Ronda's Faux Hosewomen. :trips8


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias and Ric hangin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

ELIAS!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair's favorite.

:mj4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Elias face now? He sure is sounding like a face.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Elias = Jeff Jarrett with talent


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

It's officially day 1 of The King of Song Style's face run. :mark:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Haven't seen anyone mention that Ronda may well get booed out of the building against Becky, how will she handle it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias is the most one note performer in history.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They need to make it a thing where Corbin gets beat up every week. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Haven't seen anyone mention that Ronda may well get booed out of the building against Becky, how will she handle it?


She will 100% be booed like crazy. It will be interesting to see


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Is Elias face now? He sure is sounding like a face.




Turned last week when he smashed Corbin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Haven't seen anyone mention that Ronda may well get booed out of the building against Becky, how will she handle it?


If she takes it as bad as her first mma loss she'll go into hiding and contemplate suicide


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Elias is the most one note performer in history.


 Elias probably wants to do more, this is just typical Vince who runs things into the ground.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana getting shut down :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I've loved Elias for awhile, but this face Elias is going to be gold.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Who is the blond chick?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> She will 100% be booed like crazy. It will be interesting to see


My first thought when I saw the match announced


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

That savage shoot down lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dana Brooke: "Hey Elias, can you play me a song?"

Elias: "..... no." *walks away*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They wouldn't let him say bitch.

:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder vs face Elias makes sense.

Could be good for both men.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao Corbin :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha where’s that person who asked if they would stop with Jinder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Would smash Dana with the power of a thousand suns, but :heston at Samson shutting her down as if he were on the THOT Patrol.



Showstopper said:


> Not trying to be mean, but goodness, Nia looks enormous.
> 
> :trips8


The truth hurts, so there's no need to apologize, fam-a-lam. :draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Elias' song :lmao

Jinder though lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Turned last week when he smashed Corbin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok. I missed parts of Raw last week because I was watching Monday Night Football.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow Alias is both a good face and good heel.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God Elias is such a fucking star.. If this was the AE he'd be mixed in with Austin, Rock, HHH... He's that fucking good in an age where no one is allowed to be good.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Roxinius said:


> If she takes it as bad as her first mma loss she'll go into hiding and contemplate suicide


Can't wait until the match now, see if it goes down that way


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A wild Jinder appears!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder. :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So I'm not the only one getting major Rock vibes from Elias, right?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Now that he's not getting pushed anymore Jinder is obviously off the roids

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay thinner than he was a couple months ago


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Elias is a rare talent, great as a heel, potentially great as a face.

This man deserves a title so much.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Push Elias.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even as a face, they still feel inclined to squander Samson in a go-nowhere feud. :armfold

Hopefully he's the final instrument kappa2) of Jinder's descent into irrelevancy and finally gets a chance to nab a title after this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Steve Black Man said:


> So I'm not the only one getting major Rock vibes from Elias, right?


For real man, he is going to be a great face. The guy can do anything, that was a great segment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

There should be a title belt walking with Elias :sadbecky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Elias vs. Jinder.

Geez. And they wonder why barely anyone watches anymore.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Elias why are you so fucking GOOD? You're making it hard for us seeing you going nowhere in this shithole. He's so much more charismatic than everybody else, he's in a league of his own. Fucking TALENT.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yay the other Singh boy is back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They've done a horrible job building tension and heat between AJ and Bryan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Man, it's not even just his lines.. He sells the hell out of and lives the character.. You can just feel the difference between other wrestlers "playing their gimmick" and him "living his gimmick".. 

God damn he's fantastic..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Elias is in the wrong era, in the AE he would have been a solid upper card wrestler. 

He comes off well on the mic, but then the bell rings and he gets nothing from the fans.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Elias is in the wrong era, in the AE he would be a solid upper card erestler. He comes off well on the mic, but then the bell rings and he gets nothing from the fans.


Yeah, I'd like to have seen some improvement from him in the ring by now. Not that he has to great, or anything. But some improvement by now would've been nice.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Dana, he just dissed her lol! Glad that he's a face though.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jinder cannot pull off a ponytail.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

every time MAGGLE reminds us that jinder was WWE champion i just wanna die from embarrassment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beth Phoenix > Renee.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Need more Elias match wins just to hear the theme.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Beth Phoenix > Renee.


They are both pretty bad but I agree. I would match rather listen to Beth for 3 hours then Renee.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

elias getting a semi decent pop for the win :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> Elias is in the wrong era, in the AE he would have been a solid upper card wrestler.
> 
> He comes off well on the mic, but then the bell rings and he gets nothing from the fans.


Because there is honestly no one in his league in the upper mid-card who can compete with him to escalate the in ring tensions and charisma.

Elias isn't actually bad in the ring. He has a real old school journeymen style.. Which works if the talent he was up against would complement it.

Austin, Rock, HHH all had the same minimal style, difference is they had people to compliment it on near the same level character wise..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do they realize that not a lot of people will order Crown Jewel? It starts at 12 noon on a Friday. People are at work and in school at that time.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Do they realize that not a lot of people will order Crown Jewel? It starts at 12 noon on a Friday. People are at work and in school at that time.


Who actually orders and pays full price for a PPV in 2018 when the Network is a thing?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mango13 said:


> Who actually orders and pays full price for a PPV in 2018 when the Network is a thing?


True. But who will be watching it? I will not be able to watch it from work.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> For real man, he is going to be a great face. The guy can do anything, that was a great segment.


Agreed. What made it is the fact that, other than taking pot shots at the city for cheap heat, he was basically the same guy that he always was. That's what made The Rock cool as a face, and it seems to be working for Elias so far.

The one thing I will say is that he needs to get a bit better in the ring. He doesn't necessarily have to be super technical or anything, but he needs to get a bit quicker and come up with a couple of signature spots to get the crowd hyped. That can come over time though.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Unappealing night so far, and usually I'm patient.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Funny that they stopped mentioning where Crown Jewel is being held...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Forgot Angle was going to be in this.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Orton or Rey should make the final, I think Seth vs Kurt will be the raw SF. Dean screws Seth in that or in the match against Orton/Rey.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol Kurt [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

...Are they replaying his Hall of Fame video induction video package? LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kurt Angle can barely walk now! He should not even be in this tournament.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised that Dean could have been put in the World Cup to potentially face Seth. But instead they put Lashley in there -_-

Unless they just don't want them to face each other yet, it's too early.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Winning the World Cup would mean more to him then hes ever accomplished? LMFAO :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ascension.

:lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Any look back at Kurt Angle's career that doesn't include his X-SEVEN intro where he says "Oh, and lose the cowboy hats people" is not complete


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Can someone explain to me what the World Cup is?

Cause it's a bunch of fucking Americans LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gable is such a geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha the crowd “whats” Angle then yells his catchphrase at the end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable.

:mark:


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Why are they keep facing each other they can’t think of anything else to do with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wonder how many takes they had to do every time Kurt mentioned where Crown Jewel was located.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Roode turns heel on Gable soon...ffs


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

When does Bobby Roode turn on this Geek ?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

these same fucking match-ups


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Glad to see Bobby Roode still living his dream of being buried in WWE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> these same fucking match-ups


Monday Night Rematches


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AOP got a simple yet badass intro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I can’t even look at Roode and Finn anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> When does Bobby Roode turn on this Geek ?


Hopefully soon! I wanna see Heel Roode so bad


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least AOP is shown on RAW...sanity have disappeared from Smackdown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Shield aren't a thing anymore, AOP could go back to the black gear if they wanted to :lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So, i haven't been following the AOP, but didn't they drop Paul Ellering after WrestleMania because they wanted to be alone? Why do they have Spud as a new manager???

Is there more to this that I'm missing?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Any look back at Kurt Angle's career that doesn't include his X-SEVEN intro where he says "Oh, and lose the cowboy hats people" is not complete


Lose the freaking cowboy hats! You're not seven years old anymore!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trophies said:


> At least AOP is shown on RAW...sanity have disappeared from Smackdown.


Whoa. I completely forgot about Sanity.

:trips8


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

GloriousLunatic said:


> When does Bobby Roode turn on this Geek ?


I like Gable. 

I just want him to get back to his singles face run. 

I like him in the underdog Daniel Bryan role from years back.

Except I'll actually root for little Angle, as opposed to resenting Bryan's push.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Ascension finally going to break out as super duper mega stars in this match!!!! It's their night!!! Just listen to Cole! He never lies! A force to be reckon with!!! 

/s


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

What the fuck is Sanity.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Angle/Rollins!! I hope that happens. Seth should win the tournament though


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sazer Ramon said:


> So, i haven't been following the AOP, but didn't they drop Paul Ellering after WrestleMania because they wanted to be alone? Why do they have Spud as a new manager???
> 
> Is there more to this that I'm missing?




I think Paul didn’t want to do the traveling the main roster does. I know that was reported but I know other rumors were Vince hates managers but then the Spud thing wouldn’t make sense. Who knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So the 7 matches for the tournament will take place at the actual PPV? So basically 11 matches at the PPV, i can't see anything else being added then. I wonder what will happen if Daniel Bryan doesn't go, as it's apparently rumoured.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So Raw has been a colossal disappointment so far.

I'm worried that they're going to hold off on the Ambrollins stuff until the end, and it's going to underwhelm to end the show. Like, Rollins will come out and demand answers, and Ambrose will sneak up from behind him, hit him with Dirty Deeds and the show will end.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Awareness said:


> What the fuck is Sanity.


something that has absolutely nothing to do with vince mcmahon or any of his works


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

bradatar said:


> I think Paul didn’t want to do the traveling the main roster does. I know that was reported but I know other rumors were Vince hates managers but then the Spud thing wouldn’t make sense. Who knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spud is the worst guy to use as a manager for anyone, much less AoP. He doesn't fit with them at all.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why they grunting at each other lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


> Lose the freaking cowboy hats! You're not seven years old anymore!


So funny.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol What a shitty TNA style win...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> So Raw has been a colossal disappointment so far.
> 
> I'm worried that they're going to hold off on the Ambrollins stuff until the end, and it's going to underwhelm to end the show. Like, Rollins will come out and demand answers, and Ambrose will sneak up from behind him, hit him with Dirty Deeds and the show will end.


i want to see the return of the 10 to 15 minute brawl from the ring to backstage and all over the place with dean-seth tonight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was pretty quick.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel so bad for Bobby Roode.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They really can’t talk about Roman this much continuously right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Is HBK on tonight?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> i want to see the return of the 10 to 15 minute brawl from the ring to backstage and all over the place with dean-seth tonight


I wish. Something of substance anyways. But the way Raw is going, I fear they're just going to keep everything status quo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WE GET IT REIGNS HAS CANCER... Jesus fucking christ Vince, you asshole.. Stop leeching off his illness..


----------



## au4life23 (Jan 28, 2018)

Did he really just say ironically?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "How do you stop the AOP?"

They already did via terribly inconsistent booking. Where the fuck have you been, Maggle? :mj4


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> I wish. Something of substance anyways. But the way Raw is going, I fear they're just going to keep everything status quo.


probably :sadbecky


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I feel so bad for Bobby Roode.


Yeah, he should be an established mid card champion by now, so sad.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These kids :mj2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jesus they’re going to keep Roman in the storyline and we’re gonna hear this every week. Man fuck you Vince 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

We're only hearing this because of the Dean/Seth storyline. Relax.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dean/Seth segment coming up


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The feels man... my boy Seth got his heart ripped out twice...

But...

No one saw that's Dean's heart had been broken for years...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This video package though. THE FEELS.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ugh stef o mac's disgusting fake as fuck smile right in the middle of that picture

makes me wanna puke, seth, romun, etc. all look genuine, stef looks like she just got botox injections in her cheeks on another floor then came over to the kid's cancer unit for the photo op


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Is HBK on tonight?




There was a promo screen earlier that said Kane, Undertaker, HHH and HBK are on tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Love the crowd reactions to Dean's turn. WWE really know how to do video packages.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Renee's reaction to this promo package will be interesting...


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I guess they doing Seth & Dean now


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, I'm pumped!!!!

Let's get to the good stuff!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Old people main eventing again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol doing effects to MAGGLE'S voice :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DX vs Taker/Kane shit main eventing over Dean & Seth. Meh.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

btw that dean turns on seth video package was far better horror-movie style filmmaking than any of the brothers of destruction promos we've seen in the last month

the inconsistency in quality cinematography/editing/effects from WWE is astounding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When in the blue hell is the Jurassic Division going to rear their wrinkled heads?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Rollins/Ambrose on the same Survivor Series team?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Natsuke said:


> Can someone explain to me what the World Cup is?
> 
> Cause it's a bunch of fucking Americans LOL


All the foreigners got eliminated already! :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> When in the blue hell is the Jurassic Division going to rear their wrinkled heads?


when you hear this...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth looking less mad than I expected him to. And no tag title belt?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth being quite chipper tonight is interesting...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Where's his tag belt!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> when you hear this...



FTFY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Completely devalued the tag titles too. :clap


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I KNEW IT. I knew Seth would blame himself.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New music?!

Nm..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I said Seth will start this feud off in denial. And it seems that way.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why are they doing this now and not at the end of the show? Do they want people to tune out?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Are we going to start bringing up old stuff?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He prob needs a new theme


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This has Austin 3:16 promo feels coming form Dean.... eerie


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Just got in. Did WWE follow up the Dean heel turn nicely?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Any look back at Kurt Angle's career that doesn't include his X-SEVEN intro where he says "Oh, and lose the cowboy hats people" is not complete




I was there in person and had forgotten this! But a lot of the early 2000s is a blur to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057090899593887744


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean, please don't do this to us. PLEASE TALK.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> New music?!
> 
> Nm..


thank god, they're leaving alone the best entrance music in the company. for this week at least


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057090899593887744


LMAO :sodone


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

JON MOXLEY BROTHERR! This is the Ambrose I have been waiting for!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

You know damn well Seth and Dean have been on text or phone all week with each other and now they have to pretend they aren’t friends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

C'mon Dean talk!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057091338699567104


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"at least I had the decency to tell you why I betrayed you" isn't really that good of a line seth 

just saying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

i expected the ctowd to be more invested in this segment.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not how I thought this was going to go down.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE's alternate version of "we've got nothing to progress this that isn't a 6 man tag match"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth not backing down.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew they wouldn't have Dean talk yet. Annoyed but not surprised.

Seth did really amazing though <3

I also loved how Seth calling Dean a soulless lunatic clearly got to him.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Now I see why they are doing this now. That would of been a terrible ending to Raw.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is that it?

Fuck off.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

was dean supposed to look like he just stepped out of a 39 hour binge in an opium den?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lashley just flexing is hilarious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

....I did NOT just fucking watch Raw for the first time in nearly 2 years to see that crappy segment....


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Now can we finally get Ambrose vs Foley xD


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Why does this feel just a tad underwhelming? Or maybe I should just learn to be more patient? Not sure how to feel right now.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Natsuke said:


> ....I did NOT just fucking watch Raw for the first time in nearly 2 years to see that crappy segment....




You still have a Nia Jax match don’t worry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

there has to be some kind of follow-up tonight after seth delivered a very good promo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Natsuke said:


> ....I did NOT just fucking watch Raw for the first time in nearly 2 years to see that crappy segment....


RIP


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I miss NITRO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean costs Seth.
Angle over Ziggler
Miz over Jeff
Rey over Orton 

Lashley over Angle
Miz over Rey

Lashley vs Miz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was underwhelming


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WWE suck with slow builds, this feels like another feud which will be dragged out forever with endless matches and little and dull storyline movement.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Have they used the words Saudi Arabia at all tonight?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Seth just should've rushed him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Well, that was underwhelming


 it's nice to find it's not just AJ, they suck booking everyone and at capitalising on momentum.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Now can we finally get Ambrose vs Foley xD


Foley having a passionate heart-to-heart with Dean in the middle of the ring is going to be good. 

And I hope they let Dean burst Foley's head open before it's all said and done.

Maybe Regal resurfaces and tries to avenge Foley and we get Ambrose/Regal


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

FrankenTodd said:


> I miss NITRO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started to watch WCW Nitro for the first time this year from Network and it is damn good!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay, that's frustrating.

We get a shitty Ambrose/Rollins segment that doesn't do anything, but we've gotta DX vs Old Tall Guys video package #2.

I've decided to just wait until the marquee match between Rollins/Ambrose and just watch the good bits of their feud on YouTube lmao. Fuck RAW.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Fans have to be patient with storylines. The whole point is Dean won't give Seth answers which will just piss Seth off week after week.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Slow burn is cool but we needed to hear from Ambrose. This wreaks of creative not knowing which direction to take this. So sad just fire them already and let the talent do there thing.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Great promo by Seth, I'll accept this slow build.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Same here, Dean.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope they don't make Dean go to Saudi Arabia to cost Seth his World Cup match lol. Would be a waste of a trip for him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> Seth just should've rushed him.


 I thought he was going to, fuck he said it in the promo himself but it seems they're not going to do shit for a while.

And lol at DX and BoD main eventing a go home Raw.

This year has been the worst all round.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Found a stream at the very moment this segment started. First time I've watched any of Raw live in over 2 years, and despite it being only a few minutes of my life, I still feel like it was time wasted. 

If this feud ends up being amazing, this will be a fine little bullet point, but as of now I'm mehhh


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Natsuke said:


> ....I did NOT just fucking watch Raw for the first time in nearly 2 years to see that crappy segment....


These two are gonna be feuding to WrestleMania so they’re gonna start this off super slow unfortunately. I bet Ambrose won’t say a damn word until after Survivor Series


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans have to be patient with storylines. The whole point is Dean won't give Seth answers which will just piss Seth off week after week.


And piss of fans which is important cause it is not so easy for fans to just start hate Dean. He has been face so long and fans have loved him. IMO it was done well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope they don't make Dean go to Saudi Arabia to cost Seth his World Cup match lol. Would be a waste of a trip for him.


 Seems obvioius, the question is when will he do it. He'll match up with Orton or Rey in the Final.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Two words for ya?

Broken Hip?

Senior Discount?

Gum it? :trolldog


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope they don't make Dean go to Saudi Arabia to cost Seth his World Cup match lol. Would be a waste of a trip for him.


And that’s exactly what he’s gonna do. I’m here for it though in real life it’s def a waste of a looooong plane ride. But his bank account is happy so eh


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why aren't people more patient, the feud has only just started. I personally think it was a very good start.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans have to be patient with storylines. The whole point is Dean won't give Seth answers which will just piss Seth off week after week.


 Not every feud needs to be 3-6 months long. This should be an intense1-2 month feud which elevates Dean to top heel of Raw. They can finish it off at WM. It beats then going at pedestrian pace for 4-6 months, that's a sure fire way to kill heat.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Dean Ambrose theme song sounds just a variation of stone cold Steve Austin's theme


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm actually quite happy that the boos for Dean were sustained this week. Crowd was hating him, which is how it should be.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

What did they just announce regarding Rousey?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Fans have to be patient with storylines. The whole point is Dean won't give Seth answers which will just piss Seth off week after week.


It's just that some of us waited a week, we don't want to wait another. You're probably right though.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So what will be happening with the tag belts? They didn't mention that. Will Seth and Dean give up the belts? Will they be forced to defend them?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ember is thick like molasses.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So will Nia have to wait until TLC for her title match against Ronda? If so that's like nearly a month and half.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

God Tamina is a gorgeous Woman. Such great curvy features and a pretty face. My Kind of Woman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've wanted to see Tamina vs Nia since Nia's call-up.

Now watch it totally suck!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tamina / Nia alliance in 3...2...1...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOSS FIGHT!!1111

:mj4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ChonWein said:


> Dean Ambrose theme song sounds just a variation of stone cold Steve Austin's theme


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Evolution is over and people stopped caring about EMber

And lol at her losing like a fucking geek :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Sooo, is Tamina in love with Nia or something? This is not the lesbian angle people were hoping for.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> Not every feud needs to be 3-6 months long. This should be an intense1-2 month feud which elevates Dean to top heel of Raw. They can finish it off at WM. It beats then going at pedestrian pace for 4-6 months, that's a sure fire way to kill heat.


I disagree. In my opinion this should not start as intense feud. They already had that intense feud 4 years ago. They been through many phases. Seth should not just start to hate Dean right away. Cause Seth betrayed Dean himself this should be a slow build with more deeper meaning behind it.

Don't know if I was able to explain it very well  But slower build without intense brawling suits their feud this time IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia Nepotism "earned" it. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lucha things on Raw?

:trips8


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lucha House Party?

That's a faction I would've created in 2K19 Universe mode. 

The name is pretty cool too.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


related note i'd love to see dean with that hairstyle again, the slickback widow's peak always makes dudes look like a psycho


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lucha House Party?! Have they been promoted to RAW's tag division?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are they having one of the least over acts on 205 LIVE on Raw? Let alone the third hour?

They must REALLY not give a fuck about ratings anymore. Holy shit.

:lmao


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ember Moon getting squashed in seconds after Tamina walks out... Ugh.

In no way is Nia Jax going to beat Rousey whenever she does get her opportunity, so I really don't care about this Tamina/Nia filler feud thing now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess we forgot that Kallisto has been on RAW before and actually won the CW title on a RAW main event too


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucha house party? The fuck is this? Dear god :allen


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Why are they doing this to Ember? What did she ever do?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> I disagree. In my opinion this should not start as intense feud. They already had that intense feud 4 years ago. They been through many phases. Seth should not just start to hate Dean right away. Cause Seth betrayed Dean himself this should be a slow build with more deeper meaning behind it.
> 
> Don't know if I was able to explain it very well  But slower build without intense brawling suits their feud this time IMO.


 Dude Ambrose beat Seth down to a pulp last week.

Dean not answering Seth should have only pissed him off more, he should have followed through on his threats...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I guess we forgot that Kallisto has been on RAW before and actually won the CW title on a RAW main event too


He's also a former US Champion, who beat "The BIG GUY" Ryback!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Lucha things on Raw?
> 
> :trips8




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057096736059977728


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I support lucha libre.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another loss for The Revival....seriously?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

the revival is going to lose to these geeks :mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I really hope LHP gets over on Raw.

This is my first time seeing them and I likem.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This might be the most meaningless match ever. Holy shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So in order to get the hell out of 205 Live, all you have to do is form a tag team in order to technically bypass the 205 lb. weight limit. Good to know. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057096736059977728


*That's part of the WWF In Your House logo, damnit!*


----------



## Manhands (Mar 15, 2018)

Surprise, surprise. What WWE has been doing to the Revival is criminal.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

:ha they lost I knew it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not even surprised anymore.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince must literally despise Revival. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Revival losing to cruserweights :buried:berried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Revival :buried like Roode was earlier. fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously who did the Revival piss off?


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Oh well I was never a Revival fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> Why are they doing this to Ember? What did she ever do?


Not having an ounce of charisma whatsoever


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057099034916216832


----------



## ἀnti (Oct 29, 2018)

Revival are done, it doesn't get much lower than where they're at right now.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Not having an ounce of charisma whatsoever


I don't mean the Revival, man, I mean Ember. I can understand the Revival, but Ember? She's savable.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So Drew drops Ziggler here?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's nice to see Drew, but I can't wait till he and Dolph split up. Unless they're gonna win the tag titles back, there's not many reasons for them to still be together now.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess those chants Ember got last night meant nothing.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Crown Jewel got booed there :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Ace said:


> Dude Ambrose beat Seth down to a pulp last week.
> 
> Dean not answering Seth should have only pissed him off more, he should have followed through on his threats...


Well yes I agree Dean beating Seth badly should make Seth angry. But I would like to see Seth being completely confused. Like why Dean did that. And maybe him feeling little guilty because of him betraying Shield 4 years ago. Well let's see where this goes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Turn McIntyre face
Keep Ziggler heel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> I don't mean the Revival, man, I mean Ember. I can understand the Revival, but Ember? She's savable.


Both Ember and the Revival are low in the charisma scale, but at least Dawson is a decent promo. Ember is a good wrestler, but she is a charisma vacuum. FFS, they pushed her hard in NXT, yet people like Peyton, Nikki and Kairi got as, if not more over than her despite jobbing constantly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> So Drew drops Ziggler here?


Literally, I wish.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

USA chants directed toward an American. Fucking mouth-breathing goobers. :mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a random match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Why is this on my screen at 10:47 PM. This is not a second-to-last-segment-worthy thing going on here.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> Why is this on my screen at 10:47 PM. This is not a second-to-last-segment-worthy thing going on here.


They don't care about ratings anymore is the conclusion I came to once they put Lucha House Party on Raw tonight, and in the third hour. They really don't.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

The booking was erratic tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Russo was running things, we'd of seen 4-5 partner betrayals in 1 week.

LMFAO

And it would've been totally necessary.

Ambrose turns on Rollins
Roode drops Gable
Ziggler turns on McIntyre
Rene Young flips on Graves and Byron and physically and verbally attacks them in support of her husband
Sasha runs Bayley over with a car


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> This might be the most meaningless match ever. Holy shit.


Shane Mcmahon vs. Undertaker: Shane loses, he leaves WWE forever;Shane wins and he gains control of the company IIRC. Vince disowns Shane in the build; Shane blackmails Vince with the contents of a "black box" that is referenced for weeks. 

Shane loses, immediately promoted to owner/coGM of Smackdown, enters brand competition with Stephanie for Vince's inheritance. To this day, we STILL have no idea what was in the black box. 

I've forgotten alot of garbage wrestling in my years but I don't think I will ever forget how poorly written that fiasco was. Not to mention the absolutely bizarre handling of Undertaker's character in that feud. 

Mind-blowingly pointless on the biggest stage of them all.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler looking up to Kurt Angle :banderas


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, i'd be all for McIntyre turning on Ziggler here. Another screwy finish to a match but it is time for McIntyre to break away from Ziggler. Edit: Nope. McIntyres news will take a backseat to Ziggler going to SA to lose to Angle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

By the time they come back from commercial, the rating period for the show will be over and the guys they saved for the last hour won't even count towards the ratings.

:lmao

Great job pacing the show, Vince.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Yay, another visit to the Ed Wood cemetery set


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Time for Taker and Kane to tell Trips and HBK to reeeest iiiiin peeeeeace *eyes roll back*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't like this version of Kane's theme, it sucks lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Back at 10:59 PM EST with Kane's entrance. :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Why the fuck is Kane still wrestling he’s a mayor now :lol


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

57 pages in raw discussion broo where is everyone


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is MAGGLE trying to sound like 1996 vince mcmahon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A Main Event for the Aged. :trolldog


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

11:01 and Shawn and Trips aren't even out on the show yet.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Kane looks like he rather be back in TN...


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

OH hell yes!!! Hooded Undertaker!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> By the time they come back from commercial, the rating period for the show will be over and the guys they saved for the last hour won't even count towards the ratings.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Great job pacing the show, Vince.


 Doesn't the overrun count?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This tag match can be killed with fire......


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Why the fuck is Kane still wrestling he’s a mayor now :lol


$$$


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HiddenFlaw said:


> Why the fuck is Kane still wrestling he’s a mayor now :lol


Maybe he is bored? Or maybe being a Mayor don't pay very much? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Doesn't the overrun count?


It's it's own rating seperate from 8-11. Unfortunately, we don't get the overrun number anymore, but it doesn't count towards the 3 hour number. We used to get the overrun numbers in the AE.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

My god does Crown Jewel need to happen, other than Rollins and Ambrose, there is nothing good on this show, this has been awful. I usually try and find the positives in the show, but I just can't find any.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> 11:01 and Shawn and Trips aren't even out on the show yet.


TBH I don't think even those guys help ratings that much anymore.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They just booed Crown Jewel again :lmao :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I miss fake Undertaker :sadbecky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> TBH I don't think even those guys help ratings that much anymore.


They definitely don't. :lol I'm just laughing at the show's pacing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we hurry this up guys :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

I’m sick and tired of the undertaker promos death will come for you blah blah blah Rest In Peace stfu already:fuck


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe they dragged HBK out of retirement for this shit lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I miss Kane only speaking through the voice modulator thingy :sadbecky


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's 11:06, are we supposed to believe this is going to result in anything but a ratings grab?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn what a terrible promo from BOD...

DX needs to save this hto gar-bodge.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

are ya 50th?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMFAO HHH coming off like that old uncle who tries to be hip and down with it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I think Taker just said "oh shit" :lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The whole DX gang maybe? Edit: Nope.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Showstopper said:


> They definitely don't. :lol I'm just laughing at the show's pacing.


Well not the most well run show


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I laughed at DX almost shitting themselves when Taker sat up :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WHAT AN ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE SEGMENT. :heston


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Well that was a waste of time... lol.. HBK literally selling his soul for money


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ace said:


> LMFAO HHH coming off like that old uncle who tries to be hip and down with it.


the one that is always over at your house creeping on your 15 year old sister's 15 year old friends, lets you and her know that he's always available to buy booze as long as he can hang out at the party


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Monkey's in the truck played the wrong music.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is just sad at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick.

:mark:

One of the better segments of the night for sure.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

What the hell is shawn wearing :lmao

That’s it :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man Shawn looks old 

At least he's not as bad as HHH trying to come off like a badass.

You're 49 dude, put the leather jacket away and realize it's over.


----------



## Channelocho (Jun 27, 2018)

Glad I just gave up and turned the show off as soon as this segment started.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love how Taker sell's that "I've been had" response before turning into an enemies move.

He did it with Roman, when Roman speared him on the RTRM a few years back.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Very entertaining match!

Bobby Lashley and Lio are money! Only things that were bad was that pointless triple threat tag match, the women's cluster match and the last segment.

Other than that it was easy viewing and has me pumped for Crown Jewels! 8/10


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Geez...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

when he sat up the undertaker looked like old man mcgillicuddy glaring out his living room window at you as you cut across the corner of his yard on the way home from school :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Superkick.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> One of the better segments of the night for sure.


You sure a HBK fan :lol

That segment was horrible


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Superkick.
> 
> :mark:
> 
> One of the better segments of the night for sure.


 I know you're a fan, but Shawn did not look good in there. Would you not have preferred to see Shawn stay retired?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Never was much of a DX fan but I’ve been a Triple H and Undertaker mark since the dawn of time. Always hard to choose one in a battle but I enjoy the ride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Baron Corbin/Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Braun Strowman opening segment + attack

- Elias/Dana Brooke/Baron Corbin/Jinder Mahal concert performance in-ring and backstage + ambush

- Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose segment

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre segment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Most exciting part of this show was the Ronda/Becky announcement. Literally nothing happened tonight. :trips8


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

of course we didnt get more of seth and dean

because we had to have lucha house party! and old man reunion #207 

fuck you vince

fuck youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> I know you're a fan, but Shawn did not look good in there. Would you not have preferred to see Shawn stay retired?


He looks pretty much the same from 2010 outside of the shaved head; which will be a better look than when he's wrestling and his bald spot is staring back at the camera like it did in the past. Looks more ripped now than in 2010, as well. Shaved head was the right way to go.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> when he sat up the undertaker looked like old man mcgillicuddy glaring out his living room window at you as you cut across the corner of his yard on the way home from school :heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HiddenFlaw said:


> What the hell is shawn wearing :lmao
> 
> That’s it :lmao


 Was he in sneakers?

Ugh, this is a mess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Baron Corbin/Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman/Braun Strowman opening segment + attack
> 
> ...


These lists are getting shorter by the week :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> He looks pretty much the same from 2010 outside of the shaved head; which will be a better look than when he's wrestling and his bald spot is staring back at the camera like it did in the past. Looks more ripped now than in 2010, as well. Shaved head was the right way to go.


 He looks old and fragile to me :shrug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> He looks old and fragile to me :shrug


That's fine. He's more ripped at 53 than probably 99% of this forum that is in the prime of their lives in their 20's and 30's.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That kick looked weak.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

They may be “old” but they’re “old” and rich. And richer after Crown Jewels! Smells like money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

So many SJW’s in this world and yet never ever do I see anyone stand up for old people.

SJW’s are fakers.

I’m happy for old legends to unique tell stories about riding off into the sunset - the younger guys aren’t able to grapple with stories about mortality / physical decline.

WWE just needs to stop pushing old legends as the biggest attraction.

It’s interesting to see what stories unfold for old cowboy Shawn - he doesn’t need to be a clone of his younger self with no character growth 20 years later.

It’s okay for characters to grow old and less capable - that’s what keeps them interesting and unique. Just need to sell them that way.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

HiddenFlaw said:


> I’m sick and tired of the undertaker promos death will come for you blah blah blah Rest In Peace stfu already:fuck


Takers promos have been pretty shit for a while now. He is trying to do the deadman growl and voice but its coming out as shaken. Plus his segments are corny as well with the "dead will come to youuuuu" stuff. And finally the awful "Rest in peace urgghhhhhh" in the end.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That was a horrible segment. I just want Shawn to get away from this as soon as possible.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

I


IronMan8 said:


> I’m happy for old legends to unique tell stories about riding off into the sunset - the younger guys aren’t able to grapple with stories about mortality / physical decline.
> 
> WWE just needs to stop pushing old legends as the biggest attraction.
> 
> ...


The old timers have more name recognition than any of the "younger" talent. The only one exception being Brock Lesnar. Sorry but that's just how it is. 55 yr old undertaker will main event any ppv over a Finn Balor.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Seems like the top 2 storylines on Raw consist of 5 part timers who all debuted before many of the current fanbase was even born. 4 of which debuted before I was born. Then they talk about how the current guys cant carry the company like the old guys can, well if you dont give an opportunity or any effort into them, their not gonna carry anything.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> So many SJW’s in this world and yet never ever do I see anyone stand up for old people.
> 
> SJW’s are fakers.


 Everyone gets old - most have the decency to know when to call it a day and let the next generation takeover to pave the way for the following generations. 

Then there are others who cannot escape the rush they get from performing in front of a crowd. These wrestlers deserve zero respect and only hurt the business by taking opportunities away for the new guys to build themselves up and become stars.

What is the next generation going to get from beating the likes of Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Braun Strowman, AJ Styles or Daniel Bryan?

Absolutely nothing, none of them are stars and all of them are completely inconsequential.

Because of these selfish pricks, they've put a entire generation of wrestling behind.

The next generation from this one is going to have to make themselves stars with zero help from this one, there's nothing to build from here. There is no stars to get anything from.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

ChonWein said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m happy for old legends to unique tell stories about riding off into the sunset - the younger guys aren’t able to grapple with stories about mortality / physical decline.
> ...


As the biggest draw, if I’m a casual and I buy a ticket to see the undertaker, and his match is 2nd last... I’ll think “who is this new guy in the main event? Must be pretty good to headline over the undertaker”

Nobody doesn’t buy a ticket because a legend doesn’t go on last.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Ace said:


> Everyone gets old - most have the decency to know when to call it a day and let the next generation takeover to pave the way for the following generations.
> 
> Then there are others who cannot escape the rush they get from the crowd. These people deserve zero respect and only hurt the business by taking opportunities away.
> 
> ...


Aj is too old now and probably wants to retire soon. Daniel Bryan will never be the face of WWE because he doesn't have the look that Vince likes. He is too short and looks like an average person. How can the writers book a susperstar like Bryan or Finn Balor to be "Superman-like" when they don't look the part? It's gotta be somewhat believable. Add to that most of the roster have zero charisma or personality to get themselves over.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

What was HBK wearing? looked like a sleep mask, that said I think he looked okay hope he can still wrestle a good match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ChonWein said:


> Aj is too old now. Daniel Bryan will never be the face of WWE because he doesn't have the look that Vince likes. He is too short and looks like an average person. How can the writers book a susperstar like Bryan or Finn Balor to be "Superman-like" when they don't look the part? It's gotta be somewhat believable. Add to that most of the roster have zero charisma or personality to get themselves over.


 SCSA and Rock wouldn't have gotten over if they showed up today. There's no doubt to it.

They're all about pushing the brand and do their best to kill wrestler's momentum when they get too hot.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > So many SJW’s in this world and yet never ever do I see anyone stand up for old people.
> ...


I meant there’s HEAPS of ageist remarks that aren’t “called out”.

Also, most guys who know they’re slowly going bald are legit offended by negative remarks on Shawn’s image and not liking him as much anymore because of - if SJW’s were consistent they’d call stuff like that out

My point is SJWs are fakers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Seems like the top 2 storylines on Raw consist of 5 part timers who all debuted before many of the current fanbase was even born. 4 of which debuted before I was born. Then they talk about how the current guys cant carry the company like the old guys can, well if you dont give an opportunity or any effort into them, their not gonna carry anything.


The full-timers don't get any opportunity?! They're on Raw and SD every single week, when the part timers are nowhere to be found. Even when the part timers are away, Vince STILL has failed to make them real stars. That's on Vince and Vince alone.

Plus, if it's true that he doesn't book any of the full timers to be big stars on purpose so they don't go to Hollywood like Rock and Cena did, that's also squarely on Vince, and not anyone else.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> What was HBK wearing? looked like a sleep mask, that said I think he looked okay hope he can still wrestle a good match.


 Is that an old joke? :lmao



IronMan8 said:


> I meant there’s HEAPS of ageist remarks that aren’t “called out”.
> 
> Also, most guys who know they’re slowly going bald are legit offended by negative remarks on Shawn’s image and not liking him as much anymore because of - if SJW’s were consistent they’d call stuff like that out
> 
> My point is SJWs are fakers


 Those Bald Break Kid jokes are something else though :lmao

And this is someone who like most men fears going bald and doesn't want the bad karma, still can't help but laugh at the jokes :lmao


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> ChonWein said:
> 
> 
> > Aj is too old now. Daniel Bryan will never be the face of WWE because he doesn't have the look that Vince likes. He is too short and looks like an average person. How can the writers book a susperstar like Bryan or Finn Balor to be "Superman-like" when they don't look the part? It's gotta be somewhat believable. Add to that most of the roster have zero charisma or personality to get themselves over.
> ...


They also wanna trust someone will be there in 20 years.

CM Punk would an example of picking the wrong person to be The Guy from a long-term business POV (he wasn’t the guy, but I’m just saying)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> The full-timers don't get any opportunity?! They're on Raw and SD every single week, when the part timers are nowhere to be found. Even when the part timers are away, Vince STILL has failed to make them real stars. That's on Vince and Vince alone.
> 
> Plus, if it's true that he doesn't book any of the full timers to be big stars on purpose so they don't go to Hollywood like Rock and Cena did, that's also squarely on Vince, and not anyone else.


 Look at the guys who've main evented the big shows, most of them have been part timers.

Hell Taker vs HHH main evented SSD and DX vs BoD will main event CJ.

I know you love Shawn, but the part timers along with Vince are absolutely hurting the product.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Ace said:


> Is that an old joke? :lmao


Nah I was serious I know a guy that uses a sleep mask so that thing on his head remind me to one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> They also wanna trust someone will be there in 20 years.
> 
> CM Punk would an example of picking the wrong person to be The Guy from a long-term business POV (he wasn’t the guy, but I’m just saying)


 Even their guy has been sabotaged time to time. I don't get it, are they just retarded or has the old man finally lost his mind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Look at the guys who've main evented the big shows, most of them have been part timers.
> 
> Hell Taker vs HHH main evented SSD and DX vs BoD will main event CJ.


Two shows that are glorified house shows.

Vince still has MORE than enough time and opportunity to make them legit stars if he wants to and if he actually can.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > I meant there’s HEAPS of ageist remarks that aren’t “called out”.
> ...


I’m about 5 years away from looking like Baron Corbin myself... but shaving it off can also look powerful if you’re confident. 

Shawn is hiding it, Corbin owned it - that difference in attitude is hurting Shawn right now IMO.

And SJW’s certainly don’t care about social justice, otherwise they’d be jumping to my defence so I don’t feel insecure about going bald... (lol)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Plus, if it's true that he doesn't book any of the full timers to be big stars on purpose so they don't go to Hollywood like Rock and Cena did, that's also squarely on Vince, and not anyone else.


How would that even be a valid excuse? Thats 2 people out of how many wrestlers? And let's be real Cena was past his prime when he left, so really one.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IronMan8 said:


> I’m about 5 years away from looking like Baron Corbin myself... but shaving it off can also look powerful if you’re confident.
> 
> Shawn is hiding it, Corbin owned it - that difference in attitude is hurting Shawn right now IMO.
> 
> And SJW’s certainly don’t care about social justice, otherwise they’d be jumping to my defence so I don’t feel insecure about going bald... (lol)


 Why not just shave it and move on, personally think looks much better than a receding hair line.

If it starts to go I'm going to shave it and just grow my beard out, that's a good look. HHH rocks it really well.

Hopefully there will be a cure out before then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hephaesteus said:


> How would that even be a valid excuse? Thats 2 people out of how many wrestlers? And let's be real Cena was past his prime when he left, so really one.


Ask like 99% of this board that has agreed that Vince doesn't want to make anyone a mainstream star these days, but is now changing their tune.

That's 2 people, 2 of the biggest names from the past couple of eras and two of his biggest drawing cards ever.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Two shows that are glorified house shows.
> 
> Vince still has MORE than enough time and opportunity to make them legit stars if he wants to and if he actually can.


 Vince is a problem no question, but the part timers are making it easy for him by not giving it up. They need to move on so Vince can actually create stars because without those part timers and nostalgia (which brought them their huge TV deals), the company has little going for it and Vince will quickly realize this once those part timers move on and the fans around because of nostalgia leave (which they are).


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

I think Vince can run Monday night raw with partimers if the show was 2hrs long. Just rotate storylines bi weekly and squeeze in a few filler talents. None of the matches mean anything any way so why not. There's no rankings no tournaments so who really cares?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck all the part timers....HBK is my all time favourite and I couldn't give a shit about his return.

Embarrassing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wonder what shape the company will be in 10 years time when their part timers can no longer physically go and they're left with 1m people watching a week.

Fuck it, Vince will probably pay them $10m to wrestle with their walking sticks.

HHH - "Are you..."
*uses oxygen mask* 
"readyyy".. 
passes out..

Cole: I have goosebumps :cole


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> HiddenFlaw said:
> 
> 
> > I’m sick and tired of the undertaker promos death will come for you blah blah blah Rest In Peace stfu already<img src="http://i.imgur.com/1fSjupb.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Fuck" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Too much exposure dirties the shine.

Bray Wyatt too.

High degree of suspension of disbelief is required, so they can’t appear every week.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Showstopper said:


> Ask like 99% of this board that has agreed that Vince doesn't want to make anyone a mainstream star these days, but is now changing their tune.
> 
> That's 2 people, 2 of the biggest names from the past couple of eras and two of his biggest drawing cards ever.


Any good business person will tell ya there's more money to be made from crossover success since that brings more of an audience to WWE. 

Besides, Cena left on the down slope of his career and there were plenty of people who more than made up for Rock's absence. Those who say that Vince doesn't want to make mainstream stars are insane. It's not that he doesn't want to, it's just that he doesn't know how to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Vince is a problem no question, but the part timers are making it easy for him by not giving it up. They need to move on so Vince can actually create stars because without those part timers and nostalgia (which brought them their huge TV deals), the company has little going for it and Vince will quickly realize this once those part timers move on and the fans around because of nostalgia leave (which they are).


I firmly beleive even if the part timers weren't around, Vince would still book all of the full-timers like he's been booking them these past number of years. With WWE having TWO seperate brands on primetime TV every single week with a brand split to give the talent more time and opportunity to get on TV and NO offseason at all, come on. That is a shit-ton of time to at least make 1 or 2 legit stars over the past 5 or 6 years now. The part timers are barely around, which is why they're called part timers. I'm not giving Vince that excuse with all of the TV time they have every week when the part timers are overwhelmingly not around for those shows. He also has his OWN NETWORK. Even with the part timers around the little bit that they are, there is still no legitimate reason to not at least have one or two stars that are at least ascending to that level of star.

Not only does he not have any full timer at that level yet; he doesn't even have anyone on the track to getting to that level in the next couple of years. That's not because part timers wrestle a few matches per year. That's because Vince either doesn't know how to do it anymore, or doesn't want them to be that big anymore, or he's choosing the wrong person/people to do it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> I wonder what shape the company will be in 10 years time when their part timers can no longer physically go and they're left with 1m people watching a week.
> 
> Fuck it, Vince will probably pay them $10m to wrestle with their walking sticks.


We can’t accuse them of not making the absolute most of their AE stars while they still can haha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I firmly beleive even if the part timers weren't around, Vince would still book all of the full-timers like he's been booking them these past number of years. With WWE having TWO seperate brands on primetime TV every single week with a brand split to give the talent more time and opportunity to get on TV and NO offseason at all, come on. That is a shit-ton of time to at least make 1 or 2 legit stars over the past 5 or 6 years now. The part timers are barely around, which is why they're called part timers. I'm not giving Vince that excuse with all of the TV time they have every week when the part timers are overwhelmingly not around for those shows. He also has his OWN NETWORK. Even with the part timers around the little bit that they are, there is still no legitimate reason to not at least have one or two stars that are at least ascending to that level of star.
> 
> Not only does he not have any full timer at that level yet; he doesn't even have anyone on the track to getting to that level in the next couple of years. That's not because part timers wrestle a few matches per year. That's because Vince either doesn't know how to do it anymore, or doesn't want them to be that big anymore, or he's choosing the wrong person/people to do it.


 If it's the case, wrestling is truly fucked.

It's only going to become more niche unless they stumble upon another SCSA or Rock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hephaesteus said:


> Any good business person will tell ya there's more money to be made from crossover success since that brings more of an audience to WWE.
> 
> Besides, Cena left on the down slope of his career and there were plenty of people who more than made up for Rock's absence. Those who say that Vince doesn't want to make mainstream stars are insane. It's not that he doesn't want to, it's just that he doesn't know how to.


There is no crossover if that person leaves for good like Rock has outside of the one Cena storyline after being gone for 7 years. In that time period when Rock was gone (and like he's gone again now), there was little to no public connection between Rock and WWE when he's gone.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> I wonder what shape the company will be in 10 years time when their part timers can no longer physically go and they're left with 1m people watching a week.
> 
> Fuck it, Vince will probably pay them $10m to wrestle with their walking sticks.
> 
> ...



Holograms and renee young repeatedly referencing the attitude era.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> Any good business person will tell ya there's more money to be made from crossover success since that brings more of an audience to WWE.
> 
> Besides, Cena left on the down slope of his career and there were plenty of people who more than made up for Rock's absence. Those who say that Vince doesn't want to make mainstream stars are insane. It's not that he doesn't want to, it's just that he doesn't know how to.


 Vince from all accounts lives in his own world, he doesn't realize becoming cross over stars is only good business. Hell, it's the reason why the company is thriving financially it certainly isn't his shithouse writing or booking.

It's because of Rock and SCSA the WWE is still somewhat relevant decades later, these are the two icons which made most of us fans. We wouldn't be watching today if it wasn't for them and the AE.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > Vince is a problem no question, but the part timers are making it easy for him by not giving it up. They need to move on so Vince can actually create stars because without those part timers and nostalgia (which brought them their huge TV deals), the company has little going for it and Vince will quickly realize this once those part timers move on and the fans around because of nostalgia leave (which they are).
> ...


I think Vince would never admit weakness, but it’s 90% about overexposure and he can’t come up with enough original ideas to consistently keep anyone feeling like a big deal.

After Seth Rollins did the gauntlet match, the commentary team was reminding us about Seth’s past championship status etc... clearly he wanted Seth to feel as big as possible. 

But all it takes is a few weeks in June with no ideas and suddenly Seth doesn’t feel quite as big.

I don’t think it’s by design - it’s due to creative weakness exposed by overexposure.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> There is no crossover if that person leaves for good like Rock has outside of the one Cena storyline after being gone for 7 years. In that time period when Rock was gone (and like he's gone again now), there was little to no public connection between Rock and WWE when he's gone.


 I don't get it, if they leave, they leave.

He can make another star and use those guys to put over his new stars...


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ace said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Any good business person will tell ya there's more money to be made from crossover success since that brings more of an audience to WWE.
> ...


I think the underlying assumption that Vince pushes AT ALL COSTS is the idea that WWE is bigger than anything.

He never, ever does ANYTHING without that guiding assumption.

It’s never good to let your company be perceived as the lesser of two options, or a stepping stone. 

He obviously believes the flow-on effect of such a perception is worse than the reduced crossover.



Showstopper said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Any good business person will tell ya there's more money to be made from crossover success since that brings more of an audience to WWE.
> ...


The Rock has had about 6 months of availability over 10-15 years, but he’s still a net positive.

It’s only a problem if every potential main eventer starts eyeing off Hollywood roles and they develop a retention problem. 

Also, they don’t want Hollywood constantly trying to handpick the next Dwayne Johnson.

Imagine if the NFL was losing talent to another sport... it’s the worst possible thing to not resist.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> I don't get it, if they leave, they leave.
> 
> He can make another star and use those guys to put over his new stars...


Yup, I agree with that.

Part of it is also, the minimum for a PPV now is 4 fucking hours. And some of them are even 5 and 6 hours long. I think part of it is if he just uses the full-timers for those long-ass shows, that he feels the card would be really thin at the bottom/lower-middle parts. So, he brings back the part-timers to help beef up the long shows. The shows shouldn't even be that fucking long in the first place, which would take away the need to fill-out these ridiculously long shows.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it, if they leave, they leave.
> ...


Great point.

The between a 3.5 hour PPV and a 5 hour PPV can’t just be 1.5 extra hours of mid-lower card talent.

Cut PPVs back 
Cut Raw back to 2 or even 2.5 hours

All these other problems will solve themselves


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> Also, they don’t want Hollywood constantly trying to handpick the next Dwayne Johnson.
> 
> Imagine if the NFL was losing talent to another sport... it’s the worst possible thing to not resist.


This is what it comes down to.

And that's exactly why even if the guys he likes, he gives fucked up booking to at times, and/or doesn't book them to get to that Austin/Rock/Hogan level. So, he makes the WWE name and the WM name the biggest draws that he has.

That sucks for the individual wrestlers in the aspect of possibly becoming as big as a Austin/Rock/Hogan for sure. But todays' full-timers are different than the full timers of the 80's and 90's as well. It's a completely different mindset and more of a 'team' mindset than an individual standpoint like it was back in the day. Part of me wonders if today's full-timers might be okay with that. Because if they were pushed to be as big as an Austin/Rock/Hogan and they flopped big time, the embarrassment would be quite large. They might be okay with getting paid 1-2 million per year and know that they're not going to fail on an individual level.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

IronMan8 said:


> The Rock has had about 6 months of availability over 10-15 years, but he’s still a net positive.
> 
> It’s only a problem if every potential main eventer starts eyeing off Hollywood roles and they develop a retention problem.
> 
> ...


That's the thing Rock was a once in a lifetime talent, it's not even like thats a common occurrence. Hulk Hogan tried, and couldn't hack it. Cena's currently trying and the jury's still out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> This is what it comes down to.
> 
> And that's exactly why even if the guys he likes, he gives fucked up booking to at times, and/or doesn't book them to get to that Austin/Rock/Hogan level. So, he makes the WWE name and the WM name the biggest draws that he has.
> 
> That sucks for the individual wrestlers in the aspect of possibly becoming as big as a Austin/Rock/Hogan for sure. But todays' full-timers are different than the full timers of the 80's and 90's as well. It's a completely different mindset and more of a 'team' mindset than an individual standpoint like it was back in the day. Part of me wonders if today's full-timers might be okay with that. Because if they were pushed to be as big as an Austin/Rock/Hogan and they flopped big time, the embarrassment would be quite large. They might be okay with getting paid 1-2 million per year and know that they're not going to fail on an individual level.


 All I know is Seth Rollins was hot a couple months ago, and now he's not. Braun Strowman is the same. 

AJ Styles has been world champion for almost a year and he feels like nothing. Daniel Bryan is getting his first world title shot since returning from retirement, nobody cares. Nakamura is barely on SD and struggles to get on PPVs as US Champion, nobody cares.

SHAWN FUCKING MICHAAELS is returning to the ring this week - it doesn't feel special or anything. No one cares.

The hottest thing in the company atm is Becky Lynch and they tried to kill that, it's only a matter of time before booking gets her too. It gets everyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> All I know is Seth Rollins was hot a couple months ago, and now he's not. Braun Strowman is the same.
> 
> AJ Styles has been world champion for almost a year and he feels like nothing. Daniel Bryan is getting his first world title shot since returning from retirement, nobody cares. Nakamura is barely on SD and struggles to get on PPVs as US Champion, nobody cares.
> 
> ...


Exactly. With or without the part-timers, the booking is trash. That's basically my main point here. Even in the months in a row when the part-timers are sitting on their asses at home, the shows are still TRASH. There are archives here on this forum that will confirm that people here shit on the product even when the part timers are nowhere to be found. The booking is garbage no matter who's being booked, no matter the show.

If in the months the part timers were gone, the product was even just 'good', I'd blame the part timers then. But that's not the case. The archives on here prove that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Exactly. With or without the part-timers, the booking is trash. That's basically my main point here. Even in the months in a row when the part-timers are sitting on their asses at home, the shows are still TRASH. There are archives here on this forum that will confirm that people here shit on the product even when the part timers are nowhere to be found. The booking is garbage no matter who's being booked, no matter the show.
> 
> If in the months the part timers were gone, the product was even just 'good', I'd blame the part timers then. But that's not the case. The archives on here prove that.


 The booking is shit, the thing is Vince would be forced to make an effort if he didn't have the part timers as a crutch to bail him out i.e. back to wall where he had to put on a good product and make stars to survive - that point is going to come because the company is living off its hardcores, most of which are around because of nostalgia. They're only going to get pushed out the more they geek out their favorites.

The problem is no one feels special, they all feel like ordinary people when back in the day the wrestlers felt like stars and were larger than life. Kind of like Messi, Suarez, Conor, Mayweather, Ronaldo, Lebron etc. are today.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> Too much exposure dirties the shine.
> 
> Bray Wyatt too.
> 
> High degree of suspension of disbelief is required, so they can’t appear every week.


I dont think its all of it though. You're definitely correct when it comes to overexposure of the promos, Taker rarely ever cut a promo but now it seems that is all he does, and he talks about the same thing over and over again as well. Plus with Bray, his content might seem out there but his delivery is always great which is why if he wasnt such a bum (kayfabe wise) I would listen to his promos every time. Its not the case with Taker though. I just think in this incarnation Taker is just bad at promos. 

Plus this feud is so one sided. DX out here talking about respect for Taker and how they lost it (side note their promo had like 4 different topics last week) and BoD are taking about digging their graves. DX has some story to work with, BoD are continuing to spout the same catchphrase song and dance every week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I dont think its all of it though. You're definitely correct when it comes to overexposure of the promos, Taker rarely ever cut a promo but now it seems that is all he does, and he talks about the same thing over and over again as well. Plus with Bray, his content might seem out there but his delivery is always great which is why if he wasnt such a bum (kayfabe wise) I would listen to his promos every time. Its not the case with Taker though. I just think in this incarnation Taker is just bad at promos.
> 
> Plus this feud is so one sided. DX out here talking about respect for Taker and how they lost it (side note their promo had like 4 different topics last week) and BoD are taking about digging their graves. DX has some story to work with, BoD are continuing to spout the same catchphrase song and dance every week.


 I honestly haven't paid any attention to the story. Couldn't care less about it, too distracted with how old and past it the 4 look. I'm all about the memes and jokes for this feud :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> The booking is shit, the thing is Vince would be forced to make an effort if he didn't have the part timers as a crutch to bail him out i.e. back to wall where he had to put on a good product and make stars to survive - that point is going to come because the company is living off its hardcores, most of which are around because of nostalgia. They're only going to get pushed out the more they geek out their favorites.
> 
> The problem is no one feels special, they all feel like ordinary people when back in the day the wrestlers felt like stars and were larger than life.
> 
> Kind of like Messi, Suarez, Ronaldo, Lebron etc. are today.


If he's using them as a crutch, he's not doing a very good job of it. I don't think anyone extra watches these days when a part timer is on then when they're not. They don't even increase the ratings anymore. I think Vince knows most of the fans are smarks these days and they're going to stick around no matter what because he knows they love wrestling.

It's a clusterfuck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> If he's using them as a crutch, he's not doing a very good job of it. I don't think anyone extra watches these days when a part timer is on then when they're not. They don't even increase the ratings anymore. I think Vince knows most of the fans are smarks these days and they're going to stick around no matter what because he knows they love wrestling.
> 
> It's a clusterfuck.


 It's it fair to say there's a big fall coming? The signs all point to disaster.

There isn't going to be a next generation to stick around like us from the AE, these guys are all moving on and the hardcores from the AE are tapping out hence the declining ratings, house show numbers etc. across the board.

The company knows it too, they sold SSD on Taker vs HHH - who else could they really sold it with? They knew none of their new guys are stars who could front an overseas show in that market and sell tickets.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> The full-timers don't get any opportunity?! They're on Raw and SD every single week, when the part timers are nowhere to be found. Even when the part timers are away, Vince STILL has failed to make them real stars. That's on Vince and Vince alone.
> 
> Plus, if it's true that he doesn't book any of the full timers to be big stars on purpose so they don't go to Hollywood like Rock and Cena did, that's also squarely on Vince, and not anyone else.


I am blaming creative for this, part timers are just there, collecting a paycheck doing their thing. If you dont need them, they would never come except for Mania which I dont have a problem with. But my problem is when the part timers main event every big event. I still think giving the full timers (other than Roman and Braun) that opportunity would help them rather than hurt them. Bad booking is a different topic.

I dont know if the rumor of Vince not allowing anyone be really over so they dont go to hollywood or something is true because for the last 3-5 years Vince has been trying to get Roman up there as one of the greats. I still cringe at the Heyman promo during the build to WM 31 where he was putting Roman over everyone like Austin, Hogan or Rock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> It's it fair to say there's a big fall coming? The signs all point to disaster.


You mean in the ratings, or something else?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> You mean in the ratings, or something else?


 Ratings and business wise.

People quit because of the bad product and lack of stars so move on, which leads to a smaller TV deal, declining house shows etc. to the point WWE is the little leagues.

Even the part timers are starting to have minimal impact on ratings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I am blaming creative for this, part timers are just there, collecting a paycheck doing their thing. If you dont need them, they would never come except for Mania which I dont have a problem with. But my problem is when the part timers main event every big event. I still think giving the full timers (other than Roman and Braun) that opportunity would help them rather than hurt them. Bad booking is a different topic.
> 
> I dont know if the rumor of Vince not allowing anyone be really over so they dont go to hollywood or something is true because for the last 3-5 years Vince has been trying to get Roman up there as one of the greats. I still cringe at the Heyman promo during the build to WM 31 where he was putting Roman over everyone like Austin, Hogan or Rock.


From WM 30-34, a full timer main evented all of those WM's whether it be Bryan (30) or Reigns (31-34). They were against part timers in Brock and Taker, with Orton and Batista in the Bryan match at 30. They've had some full timers main event WM, and even they haven't become that next Rock/Austin/Hogan. I don't think it matters who main events what show, Vince would still book it all in a similar fashion with no huge differences.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Ace said:


> I honestly haven't paid any attention to the story. Couldn't care less about it, too distracted with how old and past it the 4 look. I'm all about the memes and jokes for this feud :lol


If I was younger I would be hyped but now I cant seem to care. I am in the group of people who think Taker should retire, Kane should retire, HBK should stay retired and HHH stick his head out only during WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Ratings and business wise.
> 
> People quit because of the bad product and lack of stars so move on, which leads to a smaller TV deal, declining house shows etc. to the point WWE is little leagues.
> 
> Even the part timers are starting to have minimal impact on ratings.


Well, alot of people out there thought WWE wouldn't get big TV deals this time around, and they did even with significantly lower ratings than their previous tv deal.

I think it depends on how bad the numbers are in that last year of this new deal, which is still 4 years away. If it gets worse and worse, they'll be in the 1 millions by that time. It's hard to imagine them getting great TV deals at that point, but it also depends on the landscape at that time, I guess. I have no idea. But the house show attendance for this recent quarter (July-September) are down. If they continue to decrease, they should just get rid of the house shows because then they might start to lose money on them. And they don't even need to run house shows to make money anymore for these next 5 years anyway due to the new TV deals that will take care of that (and more) for these next 5 years.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ace said:


> Ratings and business wise.
> 
> People quit because of the bad product and lack of stars so move on, which leads to a smaller TV deal, declining house shows etc. to the point WWE is the little leagues.
> 
> Even the part timers are starting to have minimal impact on ratings.



Without any competition, and a library business model that more than makes up for the declines, I doubt it'll be more than a minor inconvenience to them. While the business definitely won't blossom, it won't wilt either. This is the biggest show in town and nobody else is even close.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> From WM 30-34, a full timer main evented all of those WM's whether it be Bryan (30) or Reigns (31-34). They were against part timers in Brock and Taker, with Orton and Batista in the Bryan match at 30. They've had some full timers main event WM, and even they haven't become that next Rock/Austin/Hogan. I don't think it matters who main events what show, Vince would still book it all in a similar fashion with no huge differences.


Well now they got the chance to book 2 full timers for Mania main event. Brock probably doesnt have a realistic feud lined up. Roman probably isnt coming back. HHH vs Batista, HBK vs Taker I believe are the rumored match ups and I cant see any of them main eventing. So this is their oppurtunity to put a main event with no one but full timers not named Roman Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Well now they got the chance to book 2 full timers for Mania main event. Brock probably doesnt have a realistic feud lined up. Roman probably isnt coming back. HHH vs Batista, HBK vs Taker I believe are the rumored match ups and I cant see any of them main eventing. So this is their oppurtunity to put a main event with no one but full timers not named Roman Reigns.


I completely agree. No excuses this time. Unless, Taker is going to have his legit retirement match this time. Vince LOVES Taker, so..

:trips8


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I completely agree. No excuses this time. Unless, Taker is going to have his legit retirement match this time. Vince LOVES Taker, so..
> 
> :trips8


In before Taker and Shawn do the hug and goodbye thing for like the 4th time (maybe HHH makes an appearance) and then Taker comes back for summerslam.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Ratiings Ratings Ratings

I really don't buy into this whole "ratings fiasco" I DVR every show so I generally ( I sometimes do though) don't watch them live and I can skip commercials so there is that right there and do you know how many other people probably do this?

Plus with the advancements of technology Youtube etc people will just watch the segments on Youtube plus TV isn't as popular as it was lets say 10 years ago 

So have ratings declined since the Attitude Era probably although times have changed , I think the product is pretty solid definitely a lot better then 5 or 6 years ago in my opinion


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Well now they got the chance to book 2 full timers for Mania main event. Brock probably doesnt have a realistic feud lined up. Roman probably isnt coming back. HHH vs Batista, HBK vs Taker I believe are the rumored match ups and I cant see any of them main eventing. So this is their oppurtunity to put a main event with no one but full timers not named Roman Reigns.


Barring injury, it's almost definitely going to be ronda vs flair. So there's that.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Barring injury, it's almost definitely going to be ronda vs flair. So there's that.


Probably. Not a big fan of womens wrestling though but better than Brock I guess.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> > Barring injury, it's almost definitely going to be ronda vs flair. So there's that.
> ...


 Not a fan of women's wrestling either but it's almost a given Ronda is main eventing WM, likely against Charlotte so a fresh mens main event between full timers without Roman is out the window.

Roman should hopefully be healthy by 2020 and will and should have his return storyline against Braun, Drew or Dean. If not a Shield triple threat. So WM 36 between full timers, but Roman will be involved.

A fresh mens main event with full-time wrestlers is probably years away.

Probably will be Drew vs some young wrestler from NXT.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dear WWE,

Just have Tamina and Nia pair up already. I ain't a make a wish kid but I'll die happy if you do.

K thanks.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol at the WWE still not mentioning the location of where this Crown Jewel PPV is at. Are they going to show the crowd? The viewers are going to notice that the crowd is going to be mostly filled with Saudi Arabians. Anyways, this RAW was lackluster. I didn't feel much for what happened. Remembered that Brock Lesnar made an appearance and F5'd Braun. 

Cena wants out of going to Saudi...I mean, Crown Jewel so Bobby Lashley gets to replace him. I guess so. I still have no problem with Lio Rush being the talking piece for Lashley. There was a 10 woman tag team match because that's the best way to put everyone on the show. The Seth Rollins/Ambrose feud is probably going to get my interest the most. What happended to the Tag Team Titles? Elias is now a face and gets Jinder Mahal to be the enhancement talent to make the transition work. Okay. Tamina and Nia Jax gets into a staredown with each other. And I didn't react much to the main event segment. I have come to accept that the old-timers will no longer do any physical interactions and just promo work.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Downloaded and tried to watch RAW for the first time in months.

I don't know how some of you still sit through this live...it's so bad.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

when the camera cut to the stage when DX was entering, it hit me that WWE has basically reached a point that they are TNA now. the stage is all scaled down and wwe is focussing on stars that shouldve been retired years ago instead of focussing on new talent. Even the layout and general interaction of the crowd looked like a TNA taping.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

squarebox said:


> Downloaded and tried to watch RAW for the first time in months.
> 
> I don't know how some of you still sit through this live...it's so bad.


I have watched 2 Raws in 8 months... I stopped because of a few reasons

1. 3 hours is far too long
2. There is far better wrestling shows to watch so Raw and Smackdown are expendable
3. Raw just isnt fun and when it is, it still isnt worth it (see 1.)
4. the time that Raw finishes falls closely to when I got to go to work in the morning. I need to sleep.
5. If I miss Raw or Smackdown (because of 4.) I cannot be assed to go back and watch. (because of .1)


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Overall I enjoyed Raw this week. First of all, Elias as a face is going to be fantastic, I hope they push him to the moon with this run. The guy is pure gold, the whole package and he can easily be a top guy. Its pretty clear that the guy can do anything, I just hope they get him in a decent feud very soon. I'm all for him vs Corbin and Authority with a tweak to his character where he's fighting the establishment. It makes sense for him. Face or even tweener Elias has so much potential.

Seth and Dean, great way to start up the feud, yes its moving slow but I'm alright with that. Seth cut one of, if not his best promos to date. That switch from disappointment to aggression was great. Dean looked like a monster heel by facial expressions alone, once he finally cuts a promo its going to be great. As long as both men stay aggressive I'm all in.

Braun, well, Braun is my guy..just put the damn title on him PLEASE. He needs it.

DX/BOD, not a very good segment but I'm still looking forward to the match, I'm more excited for this feud to be over so we can see where HBK goes next. Not as good of a show as I hoped for but with all my favorite guys getting showcased I'm enjoying Raw right now.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So basically, wwe is gonna milk Roman for all his worth arent they?? anyone who has feuded with him in the past and Michael Cole has to bring him up... Using it to build Seth`s program with Dean as if the betrayal is not enough to build a feud....Plus why would they show the video package of Braun hugging Roman..I mean how many times have they tried to kill each other in feuds and he was his last opponent.. is it too much to ask for a little kayfabe?? its kinda becoming like Triple H who comes around taking credit for charity and what not ..and then goes and plays DX Triple H and Evolution Triple H etc as a heel..

DX/BOD..please everyone ..go away after this...neither are your matches a pleasant watch these days..now increasingly the promos are dire too 

And last week Braun interfered in the tag title match and cost them the titles..and this week, no follow up on that..just Drew saying my focus in on the next champion..thats it? nothing about having lost the title ?? come on...

yawn Balor Lashley... and they rush to the back to get accepted into the wwe world cup..who makes this shit up :vince


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

I expected more of ambrose and rollings but I guess slow pace is good too since is going to be a long feud. The best was elias, seriously that guy is hilarious, he can be jericho funny.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Rollins & Ambrose don’t have chops to pull off a 5+ month angle. This turn should have happened around RR time. People are going to be so tired of the tease by March that no one will care about the WM Match.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Remember when the Raw thread would get 100 pages before the show even started?


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

I wanted to watch Raw for one reason and that was the Ambrose/Rollins segments that has me hyped since last week, I had to watch a 3 hour show just for a 15 minute segment. There is so much fat on that show that watching through the whole thing is actually depressingly boring.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Brock interrupting Corbin was cool, but Corbin should've gotten an F-5 too. Strowman is clearly winning until Reigns recovers. 

- I like Trish & Lita but come on now The Riott Squad should've won at evolution then couldve lost tonight. Who the hell loses two consective times to nattie? Like seriously speaking.

- Why is Ember jobbing to Nia? Ember can be a star if giving a push. Becky vs Ember would be interesting but that also could be daydreaming *shrugs*.

- Tamina vs Nia feuding? I legit turned my tv off. It just started but I'm tired of it already. I feel like WWE will make it the Rock vs Rikishi 2.0. I hated that feud also.


----------



## theAmbrosedude (Oct 31, 2017)

*This is actually so great. Even with Legends like HHH and HBK with Taker and Kane working the same RAW's Ambrose Rollins Strowman Elias and McIntyre, the newer stars finally get more attention than the legends because they're actually built as real stars. RAW is finally interesting. Good job to the creative team. I'll be tuning in again.*


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jersey said:


> Brock interrupting Corbin was cool, but Corbin should've gotten an F-5 too. Strowman is clearly winning until Reigns recovers.
> 
> - I like Trish & Lita but come on now The Riott Squad should've won at evolution then couldve lost tonight. Who the hell loses two consective times to nattie? Like seriously speaking.
> 
> ...


Expecting the Riots squad to win :laugh: They are the bray wyatt of the tag division..I mean who have they not lost to yet... 

Yawn...Tamina vs Nia..I think they are going to team up as a challenge for Ronda to overcome..Ronda needs to look strong till WrestleMania ..What better way than a handicap match against two strong woman..This looks like classic Vince "babyface for the underdog heel to overcome" build up booking on the womens division.. :vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

theAmbrosedude said:


> *This is actually so great. Even with Legends like HHH and HBK with Taker and Kane working the same RAW's Ambrose Rollins Strowman Elias and McIntyre, the newer stars finally get more attention than the legends because they're actually built as real stars. RAW is finally interesting. Good job to the creative team. I'll be tuning in again.*


I agree. Raw has been better than usual these past few weeks. The problem is the show is SO long, that even with multiple good segments, the show still drags due to the length and some of the filler they have to add in.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: The Face of Monday Night Raw Brock Lesnar Returns Tonight!*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> "has mainstream crossover appeal"
> Hasn't helped ratings in years.


people are not gonna tune in to watch 3 hours of RAW and wait for Lesnars segment. by this point everybody knows what they are gonna do with Brock on RAW because of WWEs uncreative creative. you can easily watch him on one of their youtube clips which is what I do these days. no reason to watch RAW because of him.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm intrigued to see what Dean and Seth are going to do at SS.


----------

